# Puppy and Adult pics



## fabular (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi. I am having a little puppy and kind of wonder what he will grow into. So I thought that to get a good perspective I just ask people with grown up cockapoos . It would be great if you could post a picture of your puppy as a baby and as an adult. 

Bonus pic of my little stinker (He just farted  - I better go out with him soon! )


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a huuuge thread with loads of puppy to adult pics right here - beware, you could lose hours looking through all the pics!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the Then and Now thread 
That said there are lots of new poos on here now and all of ours have grown up since that thread started, and I am always game for more pics of puppies to adults - so:


----------



## fabular (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks, Lottierachel!And Marzi, super cute!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie at 8 weeks and 7 months


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly as a baby not sure how old she was, then Molly at 8 weeks and then Molly now


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My three at eight weeks and Jake (white) is two, willow (red) is one and half and Ozzy is seven months in the bottom picture.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have just gone through the old post and Coconut has the shame shape of head and hair as Dudley when he was a baby. Thank god for that! I feel better now!

I keep saying he has rat hair !!


----------

